# Pinto World Results



## txminipinto (Jun 23, 2008)

Woo hoo!! We had an AWESOME Pinto World! The ASPC ponies kicked a little butt this week! I saw more ASPC ponies than I ever had at World, and it was just great to see fellow exhibitors show casing our breed to a bigger audience! Here are our results:

Sir Tomcat of Heaven's Gate - Saddle Type Pony, owned by Mylinda Hallerman

World Champion Tobiano Color Pony - which allowed us the opportunity to compete for the Supreme Color Championship, a show case of the World Champion Color winners in each division!

Reserve World Champion Saddle Type Pony

Reserve High Point Pleasure/Saddle Type Pony Champion

Mickeyswindinhishair - Hunter Type Pony, owned by Mylinda Hallerman

World Champion Hunter Type Gelding

Heaven's Gate Special Design - Hunter Type Pony, owned by Pondering Oaks

World Champion Hunter Type Mare (completed her ROM!)

McCarthy's Marshall Dillon - B Jr. Stallion, owned by Delores Festervan

World Champion B Jr. Stallion

Reserve World Champion Color B Mini, Stallion

Double Dip Felipe  - Pleasure Type Pony, owned by Maggie Griffin (catch handle)

World Champion Pleasure Type Gelding

Our judges were Margo Shallcross, Richard Petty, Les Zadina, Sid Hutchraft, and Jim Halverhurst. It was a joy to show at Pinto World under familiar faces!







Special thanks goes to my clients for being so wonderful and sending me such wonderful ponies!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh Mygosh Carin - what a fantastic job! Congratulations to you and the owners of these fine ponies!

whoooohoooo!


----------



## albahurst (Jun 23, 2008)

Was that you in the Supreme Color Class? I was there too- with the smallest miniature mare.

Peggy


----------



## gvpalominominis (Jun 23, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS and Good Job all! Way to represent!


----------



## Cedar Ridge Farm (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Carin!! And congrats to all your clients.


----------



## Jill (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations, Carin


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 24, 2008)

Yup, that was me with the only pony!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ponygirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey, Carin - congrats!!! sounds like you had a really great, great show!!!!!!

Hopefully, you'll be taking one of my pintos with you next year!!!!!!!!! Whoo-hoo!!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 24, 2008)

Ponygirl said:


> Hey, Carin - congrats!!! sounds like you had a really great, great show!!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully, you'll be taking one of my pintos with you next year!!!!!!!!! Whoo-hoo!!!!



Mary, I would love to haul one of yours to Pinto World...BUT....the barn fills up FAST for this show. So, start making plans NOW.


----------

